# Senior Special Agent Paul Ragsdale



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Senior Special Agent Paul Scott Ragsdale*

United States Department of Justice - Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco, Firearms and Explosives, U.S. Government

End of Watch Thursday, May 24, 2018

Write a Reflection

Add to My Heroes

Suggest Updates

Share
AddThis Sharing Buttons
Share to FacebookFacebookShare to TwitterTwitterShare to EmailEmailShare to PrintPrintShare to MoreAddthis253
*Paul Scott Ragsdale*
Senior Special Agent Paul "Scott" Ragsdale suffered a fatal heart attack while participating in control and arrest techniques training in Coppell, Texas.

He suddenly collapsed during the training. He was transported to Baylor Scott & White Medical Center, in Grapevine, where he passed away.

Special Agent Ragsdale had served with the ATF for 16 years and was assigned to the Dallas Field Division. He is survived by his wife and two children.

*Bio*

Age 41
Tour 16 years
Badge Not available
*Incident Details*

Cause Heart attack
Location Texas
training

{"lat":"38.9078550","lon":"-77.0046250"}

*Contact*
Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:

Deputy Director Thomas E. Brandon
United States Department of Justice - Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco, Firearms and Explosives
99 New York Avenue, NE
c/o Special Response Team 5
Washington, DC 20226

Phone: (800) 800-3855

*Most Recent Reflection*


----------

